# A question on what a part is called.



## Uneek (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi there. 

I am doing a small sidejob for a friend. He just moved into a new house and has an electrical dryer, however he only has a gasline there for the dryer. I can pull a 220v circuit through an exisiting homerun to where his washer is. However the 1900 box for the washer is inside of drywall with a single gang ring. I know on job i've been on before there is some type of 1900 box that mounts to a single gang ring inside of drywall but I don't know what it's called or who may or may not carry it. I was at Home Depot, but they didn't carry it. Can anyone help me with what this 1900 box with an opening in the back that mounts to a single gang drywall ring may be called? Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Cut out the plaster ring and install a 2 gang ring then install the dryer outlet with a 2 gang plate. If there are other wires in the box and fill is an issue, then you could just add a wiremold extension box to the existing plaster ring.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I just order a single gang to 4s extension.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I just order a single gang to 4s extension.


I have never seen one but I am guessing that is what he wants.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I bet you can take a no rise plaster ring and mount it to the back of a 4" sq. and make it work. BTW, for those that don't know a 1900 box is a 4" sq. box--


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Raco makes them. Part #187 -- 4" Square Extension, 1-1/2" Deep, 1/2" & 3/4" Side Knockouts, Attach to Switch Box


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I think he's asking about a 1900 extension ring. 
A single gang to 1900 opening wont leave him enough room for the receptacle.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

More than once I've carefully cut the wall surface, removed the 1g mud ring and replaced it with a 2-gang. The outlet's cover plate will hide it all.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

480sparky said:


> More than once I've carefully cut the wall surface, removed the 1g mud ring and replaced it with a 2-gang. The outlet's cover plate will hide it all.


Same here. 

One could use the box that Dennis pictured in post #6, along with an industrial cover, but replacing the mud ring looks nicer. 

Plus, with 30 or 50 amp receptacle and the extension box, it's hard to keep the wires from grounding out on the edges of the back of the extension box.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Depending where it is I have also removed the one gang ring but I thought there is a bit visible on the sides. I guess depending on where it is- if it is below the dryer then it wouldn't matter too much.


----------



## Uneek (Jan 8, 2012)

#6 is exactly what I was looking for.. sorry, I didn't clarify. I needed something I could pipe out of to the location for the 220V dryer outlet (about 4 feet away from where the washer outlet was. I live in Chicago, so they prefer pipe over wire mold for installations, and basically I needed something for an exposed installation of the EMT. So thank you very much! Now i just need to find out if my local electrical distrubutor has that in stock. Seems most box stores don't carry it.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> More than once I've carefully cut the wall surface, removed the 1g mud ring and replaced it with a 2-gang. The outlet's cover plate will hide it all.


If he's pulling in 3 or 4 new # 10's it may be easier to use an extension for a 30 amp outlet and those new wires. I use the box Dennis posted a lot. Mostly in garages where it's drywalled and I add emt for lights and recepticals.

BTW You need a ground clip if it's a plastic box.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Uneek said:


> #6 is exactly what I was looking for.. sorry, I didn't clarify. I needed something I could pipe out of to the location for the 220V dryer outlet (about 4 feet away from where the washer outlet was. I live in Chicago, so they prefer pipe over wire mold for installations, and basically I needed something for an exposed installation of the EMT. So thank you very much! Now i just need to find out if my local electrical distrubutor has that in stock. Seems most box stores don't carry it.


I doubt you will find that box as a regular stock item but if you are just pulling #10's then use a handy box extension ring. They will be readily available.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I doubt you will find that box as a regular stock item but if you are just pulling #10's then use a handy box extension ring. They will be readily available.


I had never seen that box the OP is talking about either in my 9 years working in Michigan. Here in kookyfornia they are extremely common. Home Depot and Lowe's carry's them and so do all supply houses. I think they are called "special" boxes. I just call them single gang to 4s extensions and the supply guys know what I am talking about.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Glad you didn't state what it was! 

I always called it the thing a ma bob, verses the what cha mah gig...

And heard it for days... 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Uneek said:


> #6 is exactly what I was looking for.. sorry, I didn't clarify. I needed something I could pipe out of to the location for the 220V dryer outlet (about 4 feet away from where the washer outlet was. I live in Chicago, so they prefer pipe over wire mold for installations, and basically I needed something for an exposed installation of the EMT. So thank you very much! Now i just need to find out if my local electrical distrubutor has that in stock. Seems most box stores don't carry it.


Call Steiner Elect, the have a warehouse in Gurnee and down in the city also on west 19th street,,.. They have a website.
They have the 1900 extension rings on the shelf. 
And if you go there, monday morning is Donut day.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Uneek said:


> #6 is exactly what I was looking for.. sorry, I didn't clarify. I needed something I could pipe out of to the location for the 220V dryer outlet (about 4 feet away from where the washer outlet was. I live in Chicago, so they prefer pipe over wire mold for installations, and basically I needed something for an exposed installation of the EMT. So thank you very much! Now i just need to find out if my local electrical distrubutor has that in stock. Seems most box stores don't carry it.



Can't believe Your 'Dissing' the union and not forwarding them the work. 
Aren't There a lot of folks just sitting around looking for work?

This Union thing I find concerning. 

Seems most of the members want it BOTH ways.

Just an observation. :no::whistling2:


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have heard of them being refered to as "switch box extension rings". Just about any of the supply houses that stock Garvin(part # Item #:53151-SUB) will have it in stock. http://www.garvinindustries.com/Ele...s/1-1-2-Deep-with-Conduit-Knockouts/53151-SUB


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

MODS Let this roll-?:no:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I've sometimes heard these described as take-off boxes. I get what I want when I order them that way, anyhow.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

pjmurph2002 said:


> I have heard of them being refered to as "switch box extension rings". Just about any of the supply houses that stock Garvin(part # Item #:53151-SUB) will have it in stock. http://www.garvinindustries.com/Ele...s/1-1-2-Deep-with-Conduit-Knockouts/53151-SUB



I'm suspect of any trades men that remembers part numbers.
Counter guy-OK.

"handy box extension" ,please get me one. Thank you.


----------



## Uneek (Jan 8, 2012)

leland said:


> Can't believe Your 'Dissing' the union and not forwarding them the work.
> Aren't There a lot of folks just sitting around looking for work?
> 
> This Union thing I find concerning.
> ...


lol.. I've been out of work with the union since a year ago May. They're not offering me any work and I'm currently working a crappy factory job making about 1/3rd of what I was making. And like I said, this is a very small job for a good friend lol. It's hardly "dissing the union"


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Uneek said:


> lol.. I've been out of work with the union since a year ago May. They're not offering me any work and I'm currently working a crappy factory job making about 1/3rd of what I was making. And like I said, this is a very small job for a good friend lol. It's hardly "dissing the union"



Relax- I know all about survival. I wish you well!! :thumbsup:


----------

